# Chicago EMT charged in Fatal Hit and Run



## VFlutter (Dec 2, 2012)

http://lawmedconsultant.com/4656/chicago-area-emt-charged-in-fatal-hit-and-run/

You would think even the most burnt out EMT would have the compassion to stop after hitting someone but I guess that is naive.

His criminal record consists of arrests for domestic battery with bodily harm, possession of a stolen vehicle, and probation violations. I am shocked he had a job.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> His criminal record consists of arrests for domestic battery with bodily harm, possession of a stolen vehicle, and probation violations. I am shocked he had a job.



Arrested does not equal convicted...and I don't see anywhere in the article that said he was on probation.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 2, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Arrested does not equal convicted...and I don't see anywhere in the article that said he was on probation.



True. My mistake, I misread protection as prohibition.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 2, 2012)

Very sad.


----------



## OfficerEvenEMT (Dec 2, 2012)

Protective order violations, DV convictions, 7 arrests...how did he get an EMT license?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 2, 2012)

OfficerEvenEMT said:


> Protective order violations, DV convictions, 7 arrests...how did he get an EMT license?



Again, show me in the article where it says he was convicted of anything.  You of all people should know that an arrest does not equate to a conviction.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 2, 2012)

OfficerEvenEMT said:


> Protective order violations, DV convictions, 7 arrests...how did he get an EMT license?



For what it's worth I have a record and am employed as a paramedic....albeit they aren't violent or sexual crimes and nothing really all that serious but it's still there on my background check.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 2, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> http://lawmedconsultant.com/4656/chicago-area-emt-charged-in-fatal-hit-and-run/
> 
> You would think even the most burnt out EMT would have the compassion to stop after hitting someone but I guess that is naive.



You would think that most human beings would have enough to compassion to stop. That would also be naive.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Dec 3, 2012)

Tigger said:


> You would think that most human beings would have enough to compassion to stop. That would also be naive.



A realist......I respect that.


----------



## OfficerEvenEMT (Dec 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Again, show me in the article where it says he was convicted of anything.  You of all people should know that an arrest does not equate to a conviction.



The video news report indicates that his backround check showed no convictions. I wonder what company did this backround check and how they could have missed an OOP violation. That's a big deal.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 3, 2012)

OfficerEvenEMT said:


> The video news report indicates that his backround check showed no convictions. I wonder what company did this backround check and how they could have missed an OOP violation. That's a big deal.



Maybe because he wasn't convicted of it?


----------



## OfficerEvenEMT (Dec 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> Maybe because he wasn't convicted of it?



Arrested are still reported and on a criminal record. I run criminal backround checks almost daily and every arrest (even without a conviction) shows up.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 3, 2012)

OfficerEvenEMT said:


> Arrested are still reported and on a criminal record. I run criminal backround checks almost daily and every arrest (even without a conviction) shows up.



So is an arrest by itself an automatic disqualifier or is it one of those things you have to explain to them?  Nor is there any indication of how long ago those arrests were.


----------



## OfficerEvenEMT (Dec 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> So is an arrest by itself an automatic disqualifier or is it one of those things you have to explain to them?  Nor is there any indication of how long ago those arrests were.



Backround checks show the date and disposition of every arrest. If there is a series of arrests then it's a big red flag, even when none of them result in conviction. At my PD where I do backround checks we regularly turn down applicants who have many arrests even tho there are no associated convictions. It simply means they got judgement withheld, continued with no finding, supervision, etc.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 3, 2012)

It's possible the arrests were after his background check was done.


----------



## OfficerEvenEMT (Dec 3, 2012)

ffemt8978 said:


> It's possible the arrests were after his background check was done.



Very true.


----------



## dover7042 (Dec 25, 2012)

There is suppose to be a presumption of innocence until proven guilty in this great country of ours. Anyone can make a mistake, and this may surprise you but, Yes! Even the police make mistakes. What if its proven that this guy/emt was innocent? You think anyone will apologize?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 25, 2012)

dover7042 said:


> There is suppose to be a presumption of innocence until proven guilty in this great country of ours. Anyone can make a mistake, and this may surprise you but, Yes! Even the police make mistakes. What if its proven that this guy/emt was innocent? You think anyone will apologize?



Ummm...did you happen to miss ALL of my posts in this thread?


----------



## DrParasite (Dec 26, 2012)

OfficerEvenEMT said:


> Backround checks show the date and disposition of every arrest. If there is a series of arrests then it's a big red flag, even when none of them result in conviction. At my PD where I do backround checks we regularly turn down applicants who have many arrests even tho there are no associated convictions. It simply means they got judgement withheld, continued with no finding, supervision, etc.


so if the person didn't do the crime, and a court found the same, you hold it against them?  you can arrest all you want, but you still should need to be convicted by a jury of your peers to be found guilty. and if the arresting cops keep arresting you, and you are never convicted, than maybe the cops should make a more solid case before they arrest someone?

and he works for a private ambulance company.... more often as long as you have a pulse, they will hire you.  background checks aren't done.  and it happened off duty; the fact that he is an EMT is irrelevant, and only added to sensationalize that an EMT was arrested.


----------



## dover7042 (Dec 26, 2012)

I really hope this guy is innocent. The idea of leaving a person to die would be cruel and anyone that would let another human being just die should be punished but as it has so eloquently been put above,..let a jury of his peers, after being presented with ALL THE FACTS, be the judge.  The media just LOVES and needs stories like this so they can save their jobs.  They could care less that Mr. Bougan died.  They licked their chops at the opportunity to get screen time off this unfortunate incident.  My heart goes out to the family of the victim for losing a loved one, as well as to the accused emt.


----------



## nick92 (Dec 28, 2012)

how sad...


----------

